# 2005 GTO stereo question



## kmnwa5639 (May 12, 2019)

I have 2005 SAP GTO in like new condition. I has the factory Blaupunkt stereo system. The six disk cd is temperamental and I would like to change the radio out for something a little more updated that has Bluetooth as well as satellite radio. I want to keep everything looking as original as possible and if possible get a unit that is compatible with the steering controls. Just wanted to see what other members may have done to change out their radios?


----------

